# I hope this isn't some sick joke!



## donjay1996 (Dec 1, 2009)

http://pensacola.craigslist.org/boa/3818787247.html


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

Wow. I hope not. I emailed the ad and contacted the Escambia County Sheriffs Office.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

The Pitt said:


> Wow. I hope not. I emailed the ad and contacted the Escambia County Sheriffs Office.


*Good Job*


----------



## donjay1996 (Dec 1, 2009)

I emailed also.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Crazy if thats the one. Some people are oblivious.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow


----------



## Kingfish514 (Jan 21, 2009)

What the hell,
If that's a a joke it ain't funny


----------



## jkw1119 (Apr 15, 2013)

If this is someones idea of a joke NOT FUNNY!!!! This has to be a horrible time for the family. If someone posted this to be funny I hope the sheriffs office busts their ass. I'm glad some members sent this to the police..I would have


----------



## jep (Apr 8, 2013)

I reported it as spam to craigslist. I have to believe it is a sick joke, as nobody could be that oblivious.


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

Don't report it as spam! If it gets removed from Craigslist the Sheriffs will have no lead. Even if it is a sick joke they need to know. Wow get your head out of your ass!


----------



## jep (Apr 8, 2013)

Easy Pitt, even if "deleted" all information is retained, there is no need for this to be out there for everyone, including the family, to see.

*3. Data we store*


All classified and forum postings are stored in our database, even after "deletion," and may be archived elsewhere.
Our web logs and other records are stored indefinitely.


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

I was unaware but that is good to know. Thanks


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I know that it not a funny joke. If that's what it is. But I really don't think there really is anything the police can do. It called freedom of press. Free speech. 
I hope it just not some kid being funny. I hope he did find it. It would lead to some answers that are unknown. 
That kid that went missing was not the only yellow kayak owner. Who knows. Maybe he is for real and actually found it. The younger generation does not watch the news.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Have you ever seen what is listed on craigslist. About anything. 
You can find a transsexual hooker on craigslist in just about any city in America. Which is why I do not think there is much that can be done about it. The only thing that can be done is to remove it and ask questions to the one that posted it. But then again, people can create a post with a fake name


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

*Guy selling a "found" yellow kayak on craigslist*

Says he "found it near pensacola bay". A joke? Living under a rock? 

http://pensacola.craigslist.org/boa/3818787247.html


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Wow


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Wow


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Even if this guy did find a kayak he wants to sell, now is certainly not the time to try and make a quick buck. What an ass...


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

What an idiot. Not funny at all. That family is hurting and this moron tries to get a laugh out of the situation ?
I ran into a similar situation about 20 years ago but it was slightly funny. One night there was a rash of T tops stolen off cars in the Davis Hwy area. Something like 6 or 8 cars got hit that night. All GM cars.
The next week I picked up a Shopper and there were several sets of used GM T tops for sale. I figured I would play detective, turn all my info into the Sheriff and be a hero, so I called the number.
The lady who answered the phone said "Thank you for calling Pete Moore Chevrolet". I was had.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

It could easily be a bad joke, but I would have no doubt there are plenty of people that just have not heard about him missing. If you don't watch the news, are not on PFF, and do not get the paper it is not that difficult to miss.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Devils advocate......I have known folks that are not up to date on current affairs, don't like/trust the media and would have no clue to the current situation. If I was in that position and found a yak, I personally would put a lost/found ad somewhere.

It's kinda hard to believe but there are folks that pay NO attention to things around them. I hope it isn't a joke because it would be in piss-poor taste!!! If it is, at least a piece of the puzzle has been found!


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

The guy could just be clueless with no ill intention whatsoever. Although he is not very bright if he just assume that it had been abandoned and then tried to sell it. Calling the Sheriff's office was the right thing. They will sort it out.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

All of the people flaming this guy need to really look in the mirror. Not all people know about the missing kayaker. Do not go off the assumption that just because you know about it that everyone else in Pensacola knows about it. I did not know about the missing kayaker until yesterday and could have been in this guys shoes. 

Damn, I have never seen so many people jump half cocked just as soon as a couple other post are on here slamming the individual. No one even knows if it is the same kayak but lets slam someone because I blindly believe something with no details and or proof. Hate for some of you to be on a jury...."He was arrested so he must be guilty"


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

feelin' wright said:


> All of the people flaming this guy need to really look in the mirror. Not all people know about the missing kayaker. Do not go off the assumption that just because you know about it that everyone else in Pensacola knows about it. I did not know about the missing kayaker until yesterday and could have been in this guys shoes.
> 
> Damn, I have never seen so many people jump half cocked just as soon as a couple other post are on here slamming the individual. No one even knows if it is the same kayak but lets slam someone because I blindly believe something with no details and or proof. Hate for some of you to be on a jury...."He was arrested so he must be guilty"


There are several clues here that lead me to believe it's a sick joke - first of all if he really found a kayak he should put a lost and found ad , not a for sale ad. Second he says "Not sure who it could belong to". Now doesn't that sound a little odd ? I don't think anybody is jumping to a conclusion that isn't warranted by the ad.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

feelin' wright said:


> All of the people flaming this guy need to really look in the mirror. Not all people know about the missing kayaker. Do not go off the assumption that just because you know about it that everyone else in Pensacola knows about it. I did not know about the missing kayaker until yesterday and could have been in this guys shoes.
> 
> Damn, I have never seen so many people jump half cocked just as soon as a couple other post are on here slamming the individual. No one even knows if it is the same kayak but lets slam someone because I blindly believe something with no details and or proof. Hate for some of you to be on a jury...."He was arrested so he must be guilty"


I found out about the missing kayaker by reading this thread.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

welldoya said:


> There are several clues here that lead me to believe it's a sick joke - first of all if he really found a kayak he should put a lost and found ad , not a for sale ad. Second he says "Not sure who it could belong to". Now doesn't that sound a little odd ? I don't think anybody is jumping to a conclusion that isn't warranted by the ad.


 
first of all if he really found a kayak he *should* put a lost and found ad. Key word is that he *should *have. Maybe he just wants money for finding a kayak? It is not unheard of for someone to want money for nothing. All I am stating is that until you know for a *fact *it is a sick joke there is no need to go off half cocked. I have no idea as to what the poster was thinking so a rational individual gets the details and then makes a decision. 


2ndly if the poster did not know about a missing kayaker then it is a good chance that he would not know who's kayak it is unless otherwised marked. Let the sheriff handle it and if it is a sick joke then I will be right with you piling on. 

Not trying to slam anyone but a little restraint goes a long ways.


----------



## donjay1996 (Dec 1, 2009)

Well I'm still waiting on a reply from the seller?????


----------



## team1fla (Jun 18, 2010)

donjay1996 said:


> Well I'm still waiting on a reply from the seller?????


Me too. Sheriffs Department is aware of the ad and is following up.


----------



## moontan360 (Dec 16, 2009)

I called Dick Wright with Security at NASP this morning and notified him of the ad.

Hopefully if this lead is real, and not a sick joke, it would help narrow down the search area. I would think other items or his body would be within a relatively close proximety to where the kayak was found.


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

Only way I know is from PFF.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Does anybody else find it odd that he said the kayak is only 6 foot long? The only kayaks I know of that are so short are whitewater kayaks...The shortest Sit on top kayaks I know of are 9.5' long and an experienced fisherman wouldn't use anything smaller than that...


----------



## jep (Apr 8, 2013)

The kayak that Joseph went missing in was a yellow 6' sit in kayak.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

jep said:


> The kayak that Joseph went missing in was a yellow 6' sit in kayak.


Noted. Thanks


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok so let's just say he really found a kayak and he hasn't heard about the missing young man. The BEST thing that can be said about this guy is that he's a thief. Personally I think it's a sick joke and I hope he gets the crap scared out of him when the cops knock on his door.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

thats just bad.hope they catch um.


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

for what its worth, when i called the sheriffs office at 4am the person who answered had no idea about the missing kayaker. they were going to refer me to Pensacola PD until I told him it was on the ECSO Facebook page. even the people that SHOULD know are out of the loop.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

I was approached sat at the boat ramp by an FWC volunteer asking about our fish and he said he had just heard about the missing kayaker on fri. Plenty of people out of the loop. How does finding a kayak make someone a thief, just wondering?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

did he really go missing on a 6ft yak?


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

lowprofile said:


> did he really go missing on a 6ft yak?


Yes


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

The picture they showed of the yellow yak was certainly not a 6 footer, I'm sure someone got the info wrong at some point. What they posted looked like a 10ft and makes way more sense to me as I've never seen a 6 foot kayak around here, that's shorter than most surf boards.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

This is a older repost from one of the other associated threads. Check the facebook link for current info and to communicate or lend a hand. Family and friends continue to search. Also, please keep in mind that family, friends and coworkers are monitoring the PFF for information. 

Please keep an eye out if you are on the water. Thanks. 



From today's PNJ (last week)

The family of missing kayaker Joseph Kane continues to search for him even after the U.S. Coast Guard called off the search last week.
Kane went missing Monday evening while kayaking in Pensacola Bay.

Below is a news release from Kane’s family:

My name Danielle Davis and I am a family friend of the Kane’s. As you are aware the USCG have called off their search for Joseph Kane but his family and friends are still looking for him. His parish, Catholic Church of the Holy Spirit, has been using social media to get the word out that we are still looking for him but we still need the media’s help. 

I have a list of specific items we believe Joe had on him when he left Monday afternoon. I would like to share that list with you so your readers can look for these items as they are out on the beaches and water this weekend.

• 6 Ft Kayak Riptide Brand
• Black and Silver Pelican Brand Paddle
• Black close rimmed sunglasses
• Columbia hat broad rim hat, olive green color
• Size 9 Male brown flip flop (possibly Guy Harvey)
• Dark Red Life Vest
• Blue and Yellow Dog Collar
• Black Dog Leash
• Camo dry bag (approximately the size of a notebook)

For more information, visit Catholic Church of the Holy Spirit on Facebook.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Catholic-Church-of-the-Holy-Spirit/108637612509687?fref=ts

http://www.pnj.com/article/20130518/...issing-kayaker


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Mike aka FishWerks said:


> Also, please keep in mind that family, friends and coworkers are monitoring the PFF for information.


*Yep, 

Nathan waived me down on the way home tonight, and talked about the CL add.
*


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Razr Maxx)

I would hope it's nota joke myself but I was also unaware of this missing guy. I've been out of town for a week and haven't been checking the forum lately.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Has anyone gave this to the USCG? I figure their Federeal LE side could probably get access to the posters information quicker than Local LE


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

I called the ECSO at 4am after it was posted not sure if it would make any difference.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Their is nothing in the world the police can do to whomever posted this, joke or not. The police handle law violations, this is not a law violation. I agree it is not very funny, and it probably is some disrespectful smartass, but the only thing he will get for posting stuff like this is a special place in hell unless he finds god. The sheriffs office will however attempt to contact the person responsible for making the post and hopefully the guy did find "a clue" and this will turn into a lead to the mystery.....


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

That kayak is actually a Mainstream brand kayak called riptide. It is actually 9.5 feet long. It is a typical sit inside type. The brand mainstream is a secondary kayak line sold in big box stores for cheaper prices. The actual company that makes that kayak is Perception and their version is called the Swifty. Perception sells its first line of kayaks for more money and the cheaper Mainstream line has been discontinued. But the kayak is actually 9.5 feet long and makes better sense that a dog was in there. However anyone that has owned a 10 foot sit inside Pelican kayak knows how tippy these can be even in the hands of an experienced kayaker. Hope this helps with finding and identifying of the kayak. And yes they did come in yellow.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

I agree but LE alo handles missing persons dont they? With this appearing to be relevant could they not get a warrant to subpoena craigslist and the ISP of the poster to track who posted it?


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Flguy32514 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I agree but LE alo handles missing persons dont they? With this appearing to be relevant could they not get a warrant to subpoena craigslist and the ISP of the poster to track who posted it?


They might consult with Craigslist and ask if they would be willing to provide IP information of the poster. As far as getting a warrant that is not gonna happen. Look at the probability of the case, If their was any evidence of foul play then maybe they would subpoena IP info. Not to sound inconsiderate but what are you wanting to find out? I can tell you the only two probable options you have here. Either the guy does not wanna be found, or he is dead, my money is on choice "B". They have already spent countless hours and resources. I'm willing to bet in time that you will get your answer but then again my friend Lee Kent was never found "boat was, but not him" It is a very sad thing for the family to not have closure, and Unfortunatly it makes it almost impossible as a family member of someone that is never located to give up hope but this is where we all stand.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

murfpcola said:


> I was approached sat at the boat ramp by an FWC volunteer asking about our fish and he said he had just heard about the missing kayaker on fri. Plenty of people out of the loop. How does finding a kayak make someone a thief, just wondering?


He was selling something that wasn't his.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Im just interested in learning is all I didn't know there would have to be a suspicion of foul play to get a warrant.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Out of all the people searching for this and this guy just happens to find a yellow kayak out of the blue?


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Also guys, it's probably been said already but, consider how many yellow kayaks are in use around here and there. I have a yellow, green, and a blue one. One ofy neighbors also has a yellow one. They are pretty common as I assume they don't make them in too many colors? 

That's just my 0.02.

As said before, I hope nothing but the best for the family and the missing individual.


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

The post was likely a joke post. The poster only parroted what had been said about the kayak being 6 foot long. There are no 6 foot long kayaks around here. That kayak was a mainstream 9.5 foot long kayak. Occasionally a whitewater kayak in a very short length shows up on Craigslist, but they look more like a slipper with a rather wide flat blunt nose and a very odd hull shape for fast recovery in popping back up out of the water. Only the serious kayakers on here would know this to be true and would confirm it.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Bonsaifishrman said:


> The post was likely a joke post. The poster only parroted what had been said about the kayak being 6 foot long. There are no 6 foot long kayaks around here. That kayak was a mainstream 9.5 foot long kayak. Occasionally a whitewater kayak in a very short length shows up on Craigslist, but they look more like a slipper with a rather wide flat blunt nose and a very odd hull shape for fast recovery in popping back up out of the water. Only the serious kayakers on here would know this to be true and would confirm it.


Exactly what I said earlier in this thread. It's very uncommon to see a 6 foot kayak and there's no way anybody would put a dog in a 6 foot kayak. That would be a whitewater kayak that would have an opening so small (in order to accomodate a spray skirt) that a dog wouldn't fit inside with him, it would have to be standing on the (extremely small) topside.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*The add is still up, at this time*


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

In todays PNJ:
For the family and friends of a kayaker who disappeared last Monday, the search is just beginning.Joseph Kane set out on the afternoon of May 13 in a yellow 6-foot kayak from Sherman Cove at Pensacola Naval Air Station, taking his family’s springer spaniel, Frannie, along with him. After failing to call and check in at 5 p.m. as agreed, Kane’s parents reported him missing. No one has seen or heard from him since.
The Coast Guard, state, federal and county responders searched Pensacola Bay, the Gulf and Intracoastal Waterway for 74 hours using two cutters, helicopters and patrol boats before suspending the operation.
But family and friends of the popular 21-year-old Florida State University senior have no plans to give up.
“We’ve been out searching all day, every day,” said Jim Kane, Joe Kane’s father. “(We’ll be searching) the rest of our lives — until we find him.”
Dozens of people have been searching the south side of Pensacola NAS along the Intracoastal Waterway, especially near Sherman Cove and Sherman Inlet, along Johnson Beach on Perdido Key, Fort Pickens and Fort McRee for any signs of Kane.
Volunteers are focusing on Grand Lagoon and Pensacola Bay.
What’s puzzling to Kane’s friends and family is that despite constant searching, his kayak, dog and other belongings have not turned up either.
But as frustrating as it is to have found nothing, it also gives them a reason to hope.
“Am I hopeful?” said Danielle Davis, a family friend who has been helping coordinate search efforts. “Absolutely, I’m hopeful that we’re going to find Joe alive. I don’t have a broken kayak, or I don’t have a life vest that has floated up to tell me otherwise.”
Members of the congregation of The Catholic Church of the Holy Spirit, Kane’s home church, along with two dozen of his friends from the Catholic Student Union at Florida State University, have helped with the search.
The missing man’s four sisters and brother have also been searching daily.
Davis said if anyone finds or has already picked up Kane’s kayak, paddle or other personal belongings they should let authorities know immediately.
“We’re not out for prosecution,” Davis said. “We just want to find those items so we know where to look for Joe.”Kane, an environmental studies and geography double major at FSU, was getting ready to go to Iowa for an internship at a lab before starting his senior year in the fall.
“It was a really, really good time of his life,” Jim Kane said.
As an Eagle Scout trained in survival, a marathon runner and a long-distance swimmer, Kane’s friends and family have a hard time believing that he drowned.
“I’m relatively certain that he had on a life jacket,” Jim Kane said. “He took the same life jacket he always takes, and he always wears it when he’s in the kayak just as a safety precaution.”
Another puzzling piece to the story is a failed call that was placed from Kane’s cellphone to his parents’ house at about 5 p.m. the day he went missing.
“Verizon did a ping that indicated that the call occurred very, very near the truck he was in,” Jim Kane said. “So that’s really puzzling. It’s not just that he’s missing, it’s that all of it doesn’t add up.”
Jim Kane said that Escambia County Sheriff’s Office investigators said there is no indication of foul play.
For now, family and friends are praying for a resolution as they search for a beloved son, student and brother.
“We’re a family of extremely strong faith, and we believe that Joseph is OK whether he’s alive or not,” Jim Kane said. “We’re hoping that he’s alive because nothing has been found, but if he is dead, the entire family needs the closure of finding his body.”

*The part in red is very odd. Verizon got a ping on or about the time he was supposed to call in.* *And the ping was very near his truck as if maybe he had returned to truck. And then went missing.
*


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

That one had me puzzled also. It's as if he disappeared after he got out of the water.


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

Has anyone contacted the CL poster through email to see if he/she responds? Little strange.. Well I went ahead and sent him/her an email lets hope for a response. I asked for a photo before making a trip to come see it. ill post up any responses I receive.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Bustedknuckle said:


> Has anyone contacted the CL poster through email to see if he/she responds? Little strange.. Well I went ahead and sent him/her an email lets hope for a response. I asked for a photo before making a trip to come see it. ill post up any responses I receive.


That's what I was wanting to do. Let us know what you find out. The kid is missing, that's what we know. But with the ping, it almost makes me think they possibly may have been searching in the wrong place. There are some sketchy people in this world. But people typically just don't go missing without a real good reason. Something has happened, we just don't know exactly what.
I hope for something good to come out .

Let us know a out the kayak.






.


----------



## Georgia tater (Jul 3, 2012)

If the Verizon ping is correct. It's almost like he made himself disappear. You here of people doing crazy things with the stresses of life.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Very strange to say the least


----------



## Trill (Mar 8, 2013)

the police posted on facebook today that the craigslist ad about the missing kayaker was false


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow. I saw that too. What an @$$hole to think something like that was funny. We need to go medieval on that person's @$$ and have a good ol' fashion stoning.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

Just to throw a curveball out there,

Kane could of posted the craigslist ad himself and really be alive. Stranger things have happened considering a phone call was made with his phone.

I would like to know if any other calls were made that day after he was known to be in the water. They said he called his father with no answer, but did he try to call anyone else that afternoon? 

That lady showed up in Florida what like 8-10 years later after going missing from Pennsylvania or the northeast? Just saying, strange things happen all the time.


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

Not throwing assumptions out or anything but No response from the Cl ad poster yet. No phone number on the ad plus no response when interest is sent to the poster by email = Ill let you decide...:shifty:


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Bustedknuckle said:


> Not throwing assumptions out or anything but No response from the Cl ad poster yet. No phone number on the ad plus no response when interest is sent to the poster by email = Ill let you decide...:shifty:


Read post #63. The ad was a sick joke just like most of us knew as soon as we saw it.


----------



## Trill (Mar 8, 2013)

i agree aquatic, i would like to have 5 minutes in a locked room with the person who thought this was a funny thing to do. i dont know this guy but he has alot of family and friends worried about him and some dumbass person thinks its a good idea to post some stupid shit like this


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

welldoya said:


> Read post #63. The ad was a sick joke just like most of us knew as soon as we saw
> 
> Well you dont know till you get more facts....since noone contacted from ALL the posts i read i wanted to see if they would respond.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Very odd. 

I was going to post this last week for those who are saying that folks are oblivious earlier in this thread. I was at NAS Pcola around last week (when they had the jamboree for all the kids with the BMX bikes and such), talked to two CG Aux guys who didn't even know that somebody was missing.

Dude is in for big trouble if he used this as a reason to disappear while still alive.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Sheriff's office just released his kayak was found in Okaloosa


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

A kayak that may belong to a kayaker who has been missing for more than a week was found today, according to a news release from the Escambia County Sheriff’s Office.

The kayak washed up on the shoreline of Eglin Air Force Base property on Okaloosa Island at about noon today, according to the release.


The kayak matches the description of the 6-foot yellow kayak that 21-year-old Joe Kane was in when he left near Sherman Cove on the south side of Pensacola Naval Air Station the afternoon of May 13, according to the release. 


Danielle Davis, a family friend who has been helping with the search efforts, said that they will begin focusing searches toward the east of the Gulf. 


“We really strongly encourage anybody who’s going to look for Joe to go east of Johnson Beach all the way to Sandestin,” Davis said. “We need to find Joe. We found his kayak, now we need to find Joe.”


Family members and Sheriff’s Office investigators are still looking for the following items that were in Kane’s possession: a black and silver Pelican brand kayak paddle, a camouflage dry bag, a dark red life jacket, size 9 brown flip flops and an olive green Columbia brand broad rim hat. 


Anyone who finds any of these items should contact the Escambia County Sheriff’s Office


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Flguy32514 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Sheriff's office just released his kayak was found in Okaloosa


Wow. May he RIP. Hope that the family gets some closure from it, if accurate.

Edit: Thanks for the additional post, BananaTom; it popped up before mine and I didn't get to see it.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks BananaTom Was gonna post the whole release when I got back to my computer but you beat me to it.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Kayak Found on Okaloosa Island

Pensacola, Fla. – At approximately noon today, Escambia Sheriff’s Investigators received word that a yellow kayak fitting the description of the one in which James Joseph Kane, III, was last seen in, had been located. According to investigators, the kayak was found on the shoreline on Eglin AFB property on Okaloosa Island. Investigators are still seeking other items which may have been in Kane’s possession at the time of his disappearance on May 13, 2013. Those items include: a black and silver Pelican brand kayak paddle, a camouflage “dry bag”, a dark red ski-vest style life jacket and an olive green Columbia brand broad rim hat. Anyone who happens to find any of these items should immediately contact the Escambia County Sheriff’s Office at 436-9620. 

No further information will be released at this time. More details will be released as they become available.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

The thought that he decided to disappear after returning to his truck around 5pm does not jive either. 
If I wanted it to look like I had a mishap on the water, I would toss my stuff into the water and walk away.
With _everything_ but the truck not being located for so long, an abduction of him and everything the abductors could take with is a possibility.

Note that the kayak found on Oakaloosa Island matches Kane's yak.
But might not be his yak.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

This whole thing is pretty strange..


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

It's late, but I will say that I would have been looking for him on the water, gratis, but I was out of town. It's a horrible way to go and all of us face it at some point on the water, especially down here. Stay safe, folks.

Still can't understand why the CG Aux guys hadn't heard of it.


----------

